# Omega Owner vs Profession - A research....



## Mozzkee2

Just doing a research here if profession is a factor in the selection of Omega brand. The Omega model/s and profession will suffice. Also for Omega collectors, which one is your "brat" model and why?


----------



## Mozzkee2

Planet Ocean 2200.50 - Environmental Laboratory Director


----------



## Crispy B

I think it would have more to do with discretionary income, followed by individual taste.


----------



## semmern

Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 - and I am a student pilot, only a checkride to go before I am a Commercial Pilot with Instrument and Multi Engine rating


----------



## sixties.nut

Anything for reaserch:

3750.50 speedy - Petro Mart Attendant

Found it in the mens room.

Next fellow in found a good Timex. :-!


----------



## IR1SH

PO 2200.50
Stationary Engineer

(Operate high pressure boilers in a power plant)


----------



## djpatrick35

Seamaster Planet Ocean Orange Bezel
Seamaster Professional Quartz 

Car Salesman


----------



## Zavato

PO & Speedy

Safecracker ;-)


----------



## Master2987

A couple of PO's

Finance Mgr.


----------



## mbnv992

I have a PO, and an SMP. I work in a supermarket, stocking shelves lol 
Most of you make many times what I make, but I've always loved Omega, and have even owned a Sub as well. 
Went to college to be a police officer.


----------



## watchking1

> Anything for reaserch:
> 
> 3750.50 speedy - Petro Mart Attendant
> 
> Found it in the mens room.
> 
> Next fellow in found a good Timex. :-!


:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## poppydog

45 PO; school teacher.


----------



## DaBaeker

*classified*


----------



## Walknbos

Seamaster GMT

Lt Col USAF - use the GMT function daily.


----------



## GTTIME

Agree the profession is not an indicator nor is disposable income, to an extent. We all have priorities and some will sacrifice more than others. This is really the cheaper of my hobbies!

For me my Omegas came at the point in my life when buying them was a big deal but certainly didn't cause me any pause on spending the money.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

sedentary key account sales assistant and it technical


----------



## gen3ric

Seamaster AT 8500 and a Seamater 300M (2255.80)

Systems Engineer for Multinational Conglomerate 

I am also a meat popsicle.


----------



## CmdrBond

SMP from 2000 - don't know the model number but it is this one










I am ex-RAF and now work for Police as a communications officer


----------



## daveevans87

1st post after lurking for a while 

3750.50 speedy 

Trainer in Safeguarding Children


----------



## zekio

Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 - CNC Mill machinist/programmer in a small machine shop


----------



## Mother Goose

Speedy sapphire sandwich and Co-Axial Aqua Terra
Mathematician


----------



## AshUK

Seamaster Planet Ocean
Seamaster Professional 300m
Seamaster 300
Speedmaster Professional

Merchant Navy Navigator - AKA Sailor


----------



## AAA

Many Omega's - see below. My Favorites are the top 3 in the list; can't single out one - I'm a sucker for exotic dials!

I'm an Economist and Project Manager


----------



## camb66

Speedmaster 3510.50- Head of Faculty at a College and a dedicated Geographer.


----------



## ddatta

Chief Technology Officer


----------



## josephc78

Several Omegas....favourite one would be the Speedy Moonphase Broadarrow 3575.20

Procurement engineer


----------



## jwalther

Omega watches, see below. Lawyer.


----------



## M4tt

Omega, too many Omega.

Kitten tester

'How do you know they are fluffy enough if you don't check?'


----------



## WiscOmega

Multiple Omega's. My dailer wearer lately has been my dressy Seamaster with white dial and gold hands on a bracelet.

However my heart is owned by the Speedies.... waiting on Jack @IWW to return my 1965 "Jack White" pre-Pro cal.321 from the full spa treatment.

Oh profession/job - Marketing Director for start-up medical device company. I would agree that choosing to purchase an Omega was first a choice based on passion. As my career has advanced, it's still about passion, but with far more ability to do so... far too much for my wife's liking:-d

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## Schmed

IR1SH said:


> PO 2200.50
> Stationary Engineer
> 
> (Operate high pressure boilers in a power plant)


PO 42mm
Chemical Engineer

(provide chemicals to Stationary Engineers at power plants )


----------



## ghound79

SMP 300
Speedmaster moon watch
SMP 2254 model

Retired Army officer and currently manager at a National Lab.


----------



## pab805

Speedy triple date and SMP 2254

Vocational School Administrator


----------



## wwwdotcomdotnet

Manufacturing engineer, Speedmaster Date 3210.50


----------



## gt_5454

Seamaster 2254 ... Head of distribution in insurance


----------



## 84bravo

Speedmaster Moonwatch

Photojournalist. I travel a fair amount and often wear a cheap plastic Marathon Navigator for the 12 hr bezel and no fears of if getting lost or stolen.


----------



## bret440

Seamaster GMT 2535.80
Information Technology - Server Engineer


----------



## Inq

Seamaster Planet Ocean 45.5
Corporate Banker


----------



## Kungfucowboy

A couple of vintage seamasters. High school mathematics teacher


----------



## matlt

3570.50, Helicopter mechanic
Theres a lot more blue collar workers and middle class people here than I thought. Figured I was one of very few.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Crispy B said:


> I think it would have more to do with discretionary income, followed by individual taste.


Agree. This is not "research"; it's curiosity (which is fine, just call it that). Research involves things like hypotheses and conclusions... this is more of a survey... interesting diversity though, I like to see that.

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Gharddog03

Only have three. Speedy Co-Ax, Planet Ocean, and QOS.

California Highway Patrol Officer.


----------



## Snowback

Ornage 45.5 Planet Ocean - Operations Shift Manager in nuclear power plant


----------



## PBL

M4tt said:


> Omega, too many Omega.
> 
> Kitten tester


Alright, someone has to ask!:rodekaart This one requires further explination.:-s

Bruce


----------



## HavocMaker72

Planet Ocean 45.5
Web Developer (.NET) 


Peace,
Kev.


----------



## roseskunk

Speedy and PO. Professor.


----------



## M4tt

As it says underneath in very light blue:

'How do you know they are fluffy enough if you don't check?'

It was a joke.


----------



## Mozzkee2

hidden by leaves said:


> Agree. This is not "research"; it's curiosity (which is fine, just call it that). Research involves things like hypotheses and conclusions... this is more of a survey... interesting diversity though, I like to see that.
> 
> Cheers,
> HBL


Hypothesis: Omega vs. Profession. Conclusion follows after data are all in and each one should deduct from it as the analyze the data. Each one will vary in their conclusion base on background and training.;-)


----------



## KatGirl

Contemporary Omega lineup: 42 mm orange PO, 39 mm Railmaster, newer Speedy Pro, Two midsize Seamasters: black Bond quartz and baby blue MOP chronometer, 36mm AT black quartz (looking for a new home).
My favorite is The PO, followed closely by the Speedy. The Bond Seamaster gets a lot of "stunt work".

Occupation: Bathing Beauty:roll::










;-) KAT


----------



## owen5150

Watches are listed below - medical/legal investigator.


----------



## henryjbird

Omegas .... Seamaster 120 .... and Speedmaster 1964 Pre Pro "Ed White" 321

Occupation: Special Agent in Charge of Pursuit and Interdiction of 4 year old, Blonde Haired, Blue Eyed Miscreant.:-!

Hobby: Aviation Management .... Operations Control and Ramp Tower Operations. o|


----------



## Harpoonio

KatGirl said:


> Contemporary Omega lineup: 42 mm orange PO, 39 mm Railmaster, newer Speedy Pro, Two midsize Seamasters: black Bond quartz and baby blue MOP chronometer, 36mm AT black quartz (looking for a new home).
> My favorite is The PO, followed closely by the Speedy. The Bond Seamaster gets a lot of "stunt work".
> 
> Occupation: Bathing Beauty:roll::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-) KAT


Looks great on your wrist Kat.


----------



## ATM

SMP, Electric Blue
AT, White and Blue
PO, Black and White - Sold

Procurement for an E&C company

What drew me to my Omegas was the aesthetics and quality...profession really not considered.

By the way, I hope to be adding a Speedy Pro (3570.50) to the mix in the next couple of weeks. :-!


----------



## gatorcpa

Multiple vintage Omega owner, 4 Constellations, 2 Seamasters, 1 Auto Chronometre and 2 others.

Occupation - check my screen name. Yes, it is technical, but sometimes more art than science. :roll:

Take care,
gatorcpa


----------



## ach5

What about checking out the "Omega At Work" thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=260295 - pretty much answers your question and it's at 7 pages already


----------



## EL

Omega: Planet Ocean 42mm black/white (and owned a dozen+ others)

Jobs: IT Professional for a large bank by day. Performing artist and freelance music journalist by night.


----------



## DFWBo

SMP Bond CoAx 2220.80
Aqua Terra 8500 White

Chief Architect of the Dastardly Duo's Escapades & 
Chief Disciplinarian of Dastardly Duo when escapades go haywire

Software Sales Exec facilitates the above ;-)


----------



## jbdan

Omega 2254

Contractor/remodel/renovation for myself by myself


----------



## gprider

3570.50 Speedmaster; graphic designer and full time college student. Or as they say at school, non traditional student, I'm 58.


----------



## TitanCi

P.O. & 80's SM quartz - Optometry intern


----------



## watch-man7777

Omega Speedmaster 3570.50
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2200.50
Omega Seamaster GMT 2538.20
Omega Seamaster Bond 2531.80
Omega Geneve Cal. 601
Omega Geneve Cal. 613 

22y/o full time college student and Realtor!

And other stuff... :-!


----------



## GaryF

Watches in the pic' below.
Comic artist.


----------



## Zidane

See sig for watch models.
Field Examiner (essentially the same as an auditor) for a commercial finance company.


----------



## Mercury53

Part time waiter and automotive journalist.


----------



## Georgeair

Planet Ocean - CPA


----------



## Hammondo

Imagery Analyst

The quality and styles of Omega drew me to them though, although I have exhausted all the money I need to spend now. More than content with my watch collection, but will sell some of the ones that do not now get wrist time :-!


----------



## vspacheco

Chemist at local laboratory.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Two favourite Omegas I own. PO (B&W) & SMP Quartz (Bond).

I'm in the I.T industry, currently working support and possibly soon coordinating a hospital (IT wise).

Reason I like Omega is due to my taste. I've always enjoyed quality material items since I was young. I prefer seamaster because I like the rugged styling of a divers watch. I also love boats (not an owner one one yet). Quality, style and price wise; Omega is just prefect for me.


----------



## joe band

M4tt said:


> As it says underneath in very light blue:
> 
> 'How do you know they are fluffy enough if you don't check?'
> 
> It was a joke.


i thought it was the lucky bloke that gets to prep the bond girls before a shot....


----------



## joe band

KatGirl said:


> Occupation: Bathing Beauty:roll::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-) KAT


kat, i'm some what disappointed that you didn't match your nails to your bezel... :think:


----------



## joe band

i prefer vintage across the line:
speedy 145.022 '68
seamaster 176.007
constellation 168.019 ss
automatic kl6312 

i'm a high school science teacher, and purchased my first omega, the speedy, to take a ride on the vomit comet. a parabolic flying plane that simulates weightlessness, it was a flight arranged for science and math teachers to help excite their students about science and provide additional insight and lessons.

it rocked and i puked!


----------



## NMGE17

I am perfecting turning into a grumpy old git.

I stare at my Bond GMT and 42mm PO as I do, daring my children to say which one they would prefer me to leave to them when I go down below.

To fund my children's activities I pretend to be an architect.

Nigel


----------



## blackstallion

2254.50

Electrical Engineer


----------



## Donf

In order of wrist time;

2254
3570
Full Bar Connie(Auto)
Birthyear Seamaster (1953)
Seamaster (1964)


Dentist


----------



## PBL

My Omegas, :-!

Speedmaster 311.30.42.30.01.001 "50th Patch"
Seamaster Bond 2531.80
Seamaster Aqua Terra 2303.30

I sell Industrial Automation & Control Equipment for 30+ years.:-d


----------



## Locotime

Older Omega pocket watch received from Grandpa, according to my wife, when asked what is it that I really do? her reply was "you are a horses ass"


----------



## erico

2220.80

Electrical engineer. Full time law school student in a few months.


----------



## jay_spec

PO 2201.50
Vintage Constellation

Auditor


----------



## [email protected]

six speedmasters, three seamasters.
occupation. burglar.


----------



## hidden by leaves

[email protected] said:


> six speedmasters, three seamasters.
> occupation. burglar.


+ comedian. That's f&*%king funny dude.


----------



## ChooseDennis

Seamaster Planet Ocean 45 orange bezel (2208)
Seamaster Pro (2254)

Helicopter pilot


----------



## Chibatastic

hidden by leaves said:


> + comedian. That's f&*%king funny dude.


He's not kidding, check your drawers.


----------



## himmelblau

Omegas owned are in my signature.

Former army tradesman living on a War Disability Pension.

Brian


----------



## MJK737

SMP GMT 2535.80 U.S. Major Airline Pilot/ USNR.


----------



## hemphill

2255.80
Mining Engineer


----------



## John_in_MA

300m Planet Ocean aka custom SMP
68 Speedmaster

Product Development, former Industrial Designer


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Speedmaster Professional Model 3870.50.31
Seamaster Planet Ocean Model 2209.50.00
Seamaster GMT 'Great White' Model 2538.20.00
Cal. 551 Constellation 'Pie Pan' Circa 1963 Model 167.005

Accounting/Accounts Receivable Dept Mngr


----------



## KatGirl

joe band said:


> kat, i'm some what disappointed that you didn't match your nails to your bezel... :think:


Funny you should mention that. After seeing the pic, I had the same thought, so...... I'm off to the salon to find the appropriate color:-! New pic to follow soon...:-d

;-)KAT


----------



## ach5

There's a parallel thread to this (actually pre-dates this thread) where you can take a photo of you AT work, with your Omega - worth checking it out (already posted a link to it somewhere earlier in this thread - page 3 I think)


----------



## wheels

2254.50 (Amongst others)
Former Army EOD Technician now Bomb Disposal Technician in the civilian sector.


----------



## Mathew J

Submariner and an Aqua Terra white blue

Profession: Global Enterprise Client Standards/Systems Engineer for an up and coming pharma.


----------



## Mathew J

matlt said:


> 3570.50, Helicopter mechanic
> *Theres a lot more blue collar workers and middle class people here than I thought.* Figured I was one of very few.


Is that a bad or a good thing to you?


----------



## SpringDriven

Military, US Navy Electronics Technician.

ANY watch would do for my profession, so Omega has nothing to do with my job. 

Technically I have to remove the watch I am wearing when troubleshooting equipment, especially energized gear.

The watch I choose to wear is purely personal.

P.S. I don't understand what a "brat" watch is, so I can not answer that...


----------



## BaCaitlin

Omega: PO and a couple of Speedys

Occupation: civil engineer


----------



## rocastro71

*Re: Omega Owner vs Profession - A reseaSrch....*

Omega Speedmaster Date 3210.51.00.

Occupation: Medical​


----------



## RayGlow

Speedy 3572.50 Pharmaceutical Research Director
(hesalite face w/sapphire back)

Also, a 2254 for boating / fishing!


----------



## aus71383

Marine EOD Technician - 3576.50.00

Austin


----------



## matlt

Mathew J said:


> Is that a bad or a good thing to you?


I think it's very good. To me watches are an interesting art, especially the movements. I like to see that I'm not the only one wearing a watch more expensive than my car. A few of you have a watch collection more expensive than my house.


----------



## jjy3

Electrical Engineer / Financial Analyst (CFA) / Slave


----------



## zegrave

Bond GMT
Speedy Pro

Pressure equipment inspector (oil & gas)


----------



## Donny

Server Hardware Engineer but was a Desktop Eng at the time I got this.
My Blue Omega Bond GMT, this guy here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4133456457

I feel passion matters far more than profession! ;-)


----------



## anxiousdog

SMP : used to be in IT, now in telecom engg


----------



## May contain nuts

Watch technician and sales.

Speedy Pro
30T2 (cant remember case ref).


----------



## ReefGeek

Blue Diver Chrono 2225.80.00

Unix System Admin for the Feds


----------



## Aquaracer1

Retirement consultant

Omegas in sig


----------



## Dixan

Design consultant. (Just have the one private client.) Watches in sig. |>


----------



## feilong108

Omega 2551.80....seamaster mid-size...

Job-Industrial rubber and PVC hoses Company


----------



## Inked

Soon to be redundant (October) call centre worker :-!

Watches in sig


----------



## keenan13

SMP 2254.50 and the extremely rare 2455.80, my very favorite two watches in the world.

Soon to be an English teacher :-!


----------



## A02

2599.80 Chrono Diver -- Creative Director


----------



## the_map

Mechanical Engineer & Professional Project Manager

Speedy Pro, Orange XL PO.


----------



## Chev James

I am a program manager for logistics automation teams in Kuwait and Afghanistan.

My "go to" Omega is a Seamaster Professional "Blue Bond" that's accurate as all get out!


----------



## ach5

You can guess what I do from the pic.

However, I resigned on Friday, so like Inked (several posts above) I too will be unemployed soon!


----------



## searat

2231.50 - Chartered marine scientist / science policy advisor


----------



## Kansha

IT management

New Speedmaster Pro w/meteorite dial ; ASTP commemorative :-!


----------



## meliaant

SMP 2220.80

Lawyer.


----------



## sirgrotius

SMP for me (black dial)

Executive at a small consulting company


----------



## TKD

Speedmaster Day-Date 3222.80
Speedmaster Professional Apollo 11 40th Anniversary Limited Edition 311.30.42.30.01.002 (incoming)

Software engineer


----------



## ramon920

Hi,
Seamaster Planet Ocean Orange Bezel
Seamaster Planet Ocean Black Bezel
Seamaster Professional Black Dial Quartz


----------



## ramon920

Seamaster Planet Ocean Orange Bezel
Seamaster Planet Ocean Black Bezel
Seamaster Professional Quartz
Civil Engineer (Hidrology)


----------



## enkidu

Seamaster GMT "great white"
Software Architect at one of the "big" dot-coms


----------



## mt1tdi

2210.50 planet ocean chrono

Chartered accountant and member of various boards/trusts and fond of the finer things In life.


----------



## palmag

2220.80 - Civil Engineer by day, crime fighting superhero by night.


----------



## CDN engineer

Speedmaster 3570.50
'52 Seamaster

Mechanical engineer.


----------



## Solowis

First time poster in the Omega forum( i think-if not its been a loooong time).
Seamaster 2255.80 electric blue dial.

Work in customer relations for a major telecom.

Got it for aesthetics and dial. Wasn't thinking about any connection to my profession. There are very few wis's where I work....


----------



## typomaniac

I'm a graphic designer… but of course today that also includes being a photographer, videographer, 3D artist, all of which I try to be reasonable at as well.

The PO in my sig tends to be the wrist-hog, but I've been trying to wear the 300m a bit more. The vintage 351 has been getting admittedly less wrist time as I'm unsure of the last time that it was serviced and would really like to send it out for one before wearing it with any regularity.

And I find this all fascinating. I'm actually developing a watch brand for a branding project (I'm still in school for another year), and a lot of what has been said has really hit values that I described my core customer base to have, namely that my core customers: value craftsmanship, are concerned with design & aesthetics, appreciate the mechanical, feel the “soul” of a watch, and are socially conscious. Professions I listed in core profiles were an architect, aerospace engineer, contractor and lawyer, which seems to be spot on in terms of the overall demographic. Really great stuff |>


----------



## zsolt

large PO and bond black and im a carpet cleaner


----------



## RayB

Omega Seamaster 2225.80
Auto Salvage yard & Antique Car Collector


----------



## Keaman

zsolt said:


> large PO and bond black and im a carpet cleaner


There's money in dirt!!!


----------



## Keaman

There is no correlation!!!!!
But what the heck, I'll participate in this research project 

Seamaster blue Bond
Speedmaster moon, had 2, buying 3rd.
Technical Supervisor - Construction Materials (glorified lab rat)


----------



## yande

3750,50 Pro
3510.50 Reduced
2262.50 Seamaster
Flightmaster Cal 911 Incoming.
Master Roaster and Company Director.


----------



## filmjuicer

2254.50

Lighting Technician for movies and commercials.


----------



## Stephanos

Planet Ocean 42mm - Civil Engineer


----------



## HiggsBoson

Planet Ocean 45.5 - Physics Teacher.


----------



## gchrisf

Planet Ocean 42mm orange bezel; Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 - Systems Analyst (unmarried, no kids)


----------



## customlegend

Speedmaster 3570.50. Me a piano teacher in Singapore


----------



## arkolykos

speedy pro. 3570.50 almost finish as a psychologist........


----------



## anhe

Speedmaster 3570. 
Senior bachelore student, Automation engineer


----------



## mrl0004

Study human genetic diseases and enjoying my first and only Omega, the beautiful 2254.50!


----------



## Broleo

look after somebody (ie company) coffer and punching numbers

cheers


----------



## Toothbras

Interesting thread, didn't want to let it die off. I distribute medical devices, and currently have a Speedy date and a quartz Bond SMP.


----------



## jubu

Speedmaster Pro Sapphire Sandwich 3573 - Forensic Accountant


----------



## powerstall

Omega Seamaster 2225.80 - Bus driver in the big blue yonder.


----------



## kingpimpin

SMP Middy

I work with real estate and in water/waste water treatment.


----------



## pappy.72

2531.80 - Dirt Salesman


----------



## vjb.knife

I own a Seamaster Professional and hopefully later this year if they put a new movement in the Speedmaster I will get one of those.

I was a Commercial Diver in the 1970's and into the 1980's then back to school. Then I was an Engineer in Nuclear Power, and Manufacturing. And a few years ago I retired and now work part time in a bicycle shop at an outdoor equipment retailer.


----------



## NovedYarg

I don't officially have my PO 42mm in my possession just yet, but it is on its way from NJ.

I currently work for Jared the Galleria of Jewelry as the acting timepiece department manager. I also attend the University of Kentucky majoring in marketing.


----------



## alpapilot

Speedy Mark II racing dial

Food and movie critic, er, ah, I mean major airline pilot

This thread reminds me of a joke: How can you tell who the pilot is at a party? Answer: He'll tell you.


----------



## toeman

Speedmaster 69 ....seiko 007....seamaster 62...

Tax Attorney


----------



## kmangino47

smp bond / Police


----------



## Nostrathomas

Speedmaster Pro 3573.50.
Art Director


----------



## rugbymatt

Planet Ocean 45: NYC Elevator Constructor


----------



## LeftRightLeft

Speedy Pro... IT professional.


----------



## Turpe

Speedmaster reduced 3510.50 and I work at a bicycle shop.


----------



## Aloysius

Seamster Planet Ocean - US Army


----------



## fsabala

orange/orange 42mm Planet Ocean and Blue Bond SMP :-!. Engineer and Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant.


----------



## BuzzMan

Antitrust Attorney, most days in the office it's the Aqua Terra (Speedy on Fridays)


----------



## Ing.OJR

Seamaster 2531.80 - Civil engineer


----------



## prisoner6

Orange PO 45.5
Blue SMP 300

Communications


----------



## dave92029

This is interesting...

When I was working as a Certified Public Accountant I would wear my SMP 2231.80 all the time. Since i retired I have been wearing a Seiko Orange Monster SKX781!

If I have a reason to put the tie and jacket back on I also put the SMP back on, they seem to go together. The Seiko orange monster seems to go better with the t-shirt and shorts I now wear all the time. LOL


----------



## henri-hd

Omega Planet Ocean - Studying Human Resource Management


----------



## Austin Bob

Bond SMP, college prof. (statistics, political theory).

Got the watch last week, have had the job a long time.


----------



## cpw131

PO Chrono - As for a job, yeah would be nice if I could get one o|


----------



## HR F1

42mm Orange/Orange Planet Ocean along with a vintage piece are my only Omegas at the moment; I'm an attorney specializing in commercial transactions.


----------



## righteous

PO 42mm. IT systems integrator. More or less IT consulting but more focused on... you have some existing crap and want more crap. We build that more crap bring it over and make the new crap work with the old crap.


----------



## Supersonic

Blue CoAx SMP and PO black big size - I am a physicist at an university here in Germany, working on my PhD.


----------



## john wilson

I own a boat load of Omega's~Renaissance man... oh and bus driver.










And all of these.


----------



## jbrown15

Planet Ocean 45mm - Technical Outside sales for Industrial control and automation.


----------



## Shamalive

Speedmaster 3570 and Bond Seamaster quartz - I'm a Software Tester.


----------



## Ozy

Certified organic Donkey breeder.

Aqua Terra & Speedy Pro.


----------



## daboosh

2254.50 - CNC Programmer


----------



## sirgrotius

Executive at small consulting firm - Black Bond


----------



## Tom3

1958 Seamaster, cal 501 movement.

College professor at a regional university.


----------



## kdvu

My Omega collection.

PO with Orange Bezel 42 ......2209.50.00

Speedmaster manual winding 50th anniversary LE.......311.30.42.30.01.001

Speesmaster manual winding 40th anniversary LE.......311.30.42.01.002

Seamaster James Bond 007 LE, blue dial with irish shutter , first Bond with co-axial movement....2226.80

Seamaster James Bond 007 LE, black dial .....212.30.41.20.01.001

Other watches

Tissot SP 515 Auto

Ebel Discevery 1911

Longines master collection chrono moon phase complication

Rolex TT Submainer V series 11613

Rolex SS Yatchmaster platimun G series 16622

1 Rado, 1 Movado,and a whole bunch of Seiko,Citizen,Casio and cheepy


Consultant

Wish list

PO liquid metal, unable to locate one at this momment ,still searching


----------



## nemovern

all below...-Architect


----------



## BeiWudi

Drilling Consultant, Oil & Gas Drilling

Black Co-Ax SMP, 1 week old


----------



## jimmer42

42mm PO & looking for a '68 Speedy.......IT Service Management Consultant & Service Transition Manager.

This bears no relation to my love of Omegas, I just love the particular watch I own


----------



## AlexMachine

Speedmaster automatic 3513.30 reduced and some vintages. Area sales manager.


----------



## KringleKriss

Omega SM 1040

reconstructive and hand surgeon


----------



## teh POD

Speedy Date (3212.80.00) - programmer by day, bouncer by weekends.


----------



## NABodie

SMP and several vintage models/Criminal Investigator. SMP for everyday, vintage for court.


----------



## ChronoScot

Seamaster Aqua Terra, Speedmaster Date & Vintage 70s Seamaster.
Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## watsondog

The last posting was a coincidence. I have two Constellations, vintage and recent, a Seamaster and an old Speedy. I do similar to NABodie, but on the private side.


----------



## Texanwatchman

Sapphire sandwich Speedy
Ball Aviator GMT

Commercial Pilot, typically wear one for a couple weeks and then switch to the other one for a while. Do use the GMT while flying alot though very useful.


----------



## wyattearp91

gen3ric said:


> Seamaster AT 8500 and a Seamater 300M (2255.80)
> 
> Systems Engineer for Multinational Conglomerate
> 
> I am also a meat popsicle.


I love The Fifth Element! (assuming thats where meat popsicle is from)

2254.50 at the moment. Student and waiter.


----------



## retrevr

PO 42 black
Chef


----------



## FrozenGolfer

SMP "Bond" - 2531
Speedy sapphire sandwich - 3573
Construction manager for a general contracting firm.


----------



## MarMar3690

Seamaster Planet Ocean 2200.50
Seamaster 300m chronograph 2225.80

Police Officer :-!


----------



## ksrao_74

Speedy Pro 3570.50- Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## civicsteve

Rolex GMT Master II ceramic, 45 mm PO on the way

-writer


----------



## Spit161

My watches are in my Sig:
Student and Trainee Pilot.

cheers.


----------



## yessir69

I have a MooniePro and a Solar Impulse.

I'm a trial attorney. 

I like Omega b/c of the aviation and space tradition. I recently got my Solar Impulse because I am a student pilot and it has a GMT function that I set to Zulu time.


----------



## Vilkas

Speedy Pro 3592 - refinery project manager


----------



## Raza

Speedmaster Professional 3870.50.31 - Financial Analyst


----------



## .oli.

Omega smp
Projet Manager in the petrochemical industry


----------



## gerard88t

Ima astronaut. gots buncha watches; and one omega that'sa 321 pre-moon. 
looks like this,


----------



## chefcook

a lot of techies of all kind here, cool 

Seamaster 600 Planet Ocean 
Seamaster 1200 PloProf
Seamaster 600 PloProf
Seamaster 300 (sixties, ref. 166.024)
Constellation (168.005)
... Should buy a Speedmaster in future.

Trained tool and die maker, then studied mechanical engineering. After some time in cost calculation and controlling I am now acting as management staff unit of a semiconductor / solar equipment manufacturer.


----------



## niklasd

Architecture and design is my game..

Ploprof (600m)
Speedmaster (From the Moon to Mars)
X-33 (gen-2)


----------



## amartolos

Po 2200.50 >Trader.


----------



## Jack19

SMP Black Bond -212.30.41.20.01.002

Ex-Police, now Environmental Manger.


----------



## openwheelracing

Planet Ocean 42mm Black/White

Aviation Comm Systems Engineer


----------



## NittyGritty

SMP 2254
Retired USAF officer and currently a NASA program director


----------



## malern

I am a Registered Nurse. I actually am a Nurse Manager. I manage a Cardiac Intensive Care Unit and an Emergency Department in downtown Seattle.


----------



## Marendra

Engineer by education - Manage major capital projects for oil and gas industry.

Bond GMT
PO42 B/W


----------



## DImGR

2254.50

Unix System Administrator


----------



## mpmc

hour vision AC and SMP 300

pharmacist and podiatrist


----------



## MarMar3690

21 years


----------



## fooit

X-33

Software developer


----------



## Spit161

MarMar3690, I'm not a moderator, thus have no power. But pictures of guns aren't allowed under the forum rules.
I'd suggest getting rid of it, otherwise a moderator will do it for you!

cheers.


----------



## ltcopley

SMP 2254.50
Speedy 3573.50

Air Force ICBM Combat Crew Commander


----------



## agpatel

Seamaster Aqua Terra (2503.33) 

Mechanical Engineer (Aerospace Industry), 24 yrs old.


----------



## abd26

SMP 300 Electric Blue
Longines Classic Tank from my Grandfather
Attorney


----------



## Chris Hughes

PO 2201.51 (45.5mm on beacelet.)

I'm an independent contractor doing commercial graphic art for print and Web.


----------



## brainchill

Couple of SMPs (2531.80, 2254.50, 2221.80 and the one I wear most every day 2220.80) and I either manually masterbait lions for artificial insemination or I could be a network automation architect for cloud/grid computing platforms)

Per the little discussion above ... Why do we have forum rules prohibiting images with guns? That means I have 8 years worth of pictures of me wearing watches that must be excluded because in most of them I'm tromping around some sandy or mucky terrain in a uniform with a gun ... just saying it's kind of a stupid rule.


----------



## omegaman666

brainchill said:


> Why do we have forum rules prohibiting images with guns? That means I have 8 years worth of pictures of me wearing watches that must be excluded because in most of them I'm tromping around some sandy or mucky terrain in a uniform with a gun ... just saying it's kind of a stupid rule.


I agree completely. First thing I learnt in gun safety class: A firearm is not a weapon until used as such. Perhaps they will ban pictures of cars as they could be used for hit and runs?


----------



## stogie25

Electrical Engineer (specializing in RF communications for public safety).
I am equally fond of all my Omega's.
1961 Seamaster








1970 Speedmaster MKII








1972 F300Hz








1977 Seamaster (I can't find an original ad)








1988 Constellation








2006 Seamaster Blue Bond (still in layaway so I am using Omega's picture)


----------



## jsauce

Seamaster Pro (Bond) - med school graduation gift from wife and parents; currently in orthopaedic surgery residency. hoping for the Speedmaster Pro (Moon) after i finish residency training.


----------



## richardew

I am an I&D technician at PUS.IS.US

_If it tender and it's flucuant_
_and starting to smell bad_
_just drop on by and see us_
_when you leave you won't be sad_


----------



## bassplayrr

Speedmaster Pro

Sales/Marketing Analyst


----------



## Faith+1

Speedmaster - Irish Army Officer


----------



## ksrao_74

*
Profession : Air Traffic COntroller*


----------



## dominichimself

Procurement executive


----------



## Rolo

Seamaster Pro Chronometer 2254.50
Speedy Automatic 3510.50
Vintage Seamaster Cosmic Automatic 166.0036

Motorcycle Sales


----------



## dr.sankhadeep

omega seamaster chronodiver - Dentist


----------



## Mercury53

Omega Seamaster Professional - Product Specialist ECS Tuning


----------



## Trel

Seamaster Professional GMT
1969 Seamaster 120

Software developer, now mathematics professor.


----------



## luvmyhilux

Planet Ocean Large size, black Bezel Orange numbers, Seamaster (black face black bezel) Self employed motor trader.


----------



## BIGPOCKETS

I'll play! ;-)
I'm a Fashion Designer - University Degree & working in the industry for many, many years... but my most important job...a father to my very cheeky 7yr old little girl. I took her with me when I bought this, but the best part was the seat she sat on & loved me wheeling around the AD. HaHa


----------



## Badbebe

Quartz Seamaster 300M - Accountant


----------



## Fozzy

Speedy Pro- Oil refining operator.


----------



## A37semerson

Speedy Pro .861 - Police Officer (but I wear a G-Shock on duty)


----------



## ePanerai12

Omega Speedy Pro MoonWatch

Investment manager


----------



## ekim1980

2208.50 PO XL

Mechanical engineer


----------



## Faken

SMP 300 Chrono 2225.80 - Web Product Manager and online business owner.


----------



## seagullfan

Speedmaster Moonphase 3576.50.00 - Law trainee


----------



## daeskimo

planet ocean 42mm black w/orange #'s

fund accountant


----------



## kaina7

PO and SMP

Insurance Consultant


----------



## sidakumar

Filmmaker


----------



## camb66

Speedmaster 3510.50

i am a Geographer


----------



## vergos_j

PO 45,5 mm, Mechanical engineer, Greece


----------



## Ontimespeedmaster

Setup Engineer for Aircraft Engine Repairs

Watch: Omega Speedmaster Professional (Moon Watch) 3570.50.00

Classic and timeless design that captivated me. Got it for myself as gift for 2011.


----------



## gsimmons

Seamaster Professional and a 1966 Constellation. I'm a Watchmaker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow1962

Blue SMP Bond, SMP 2254, and PO XL Black/Orange, I'm a LEO in Puerto Rico.


----------



## mis204

SMP Chronometer, I'm a tech auditor


----------



## MH434

Speedmaster 105.012-65
IT


----------



## accurate

I laugh at all the over hyped job descriptions.


----------



## yande

Speedmaster 3570.50 
Speedmaster 3510.50.
Planet Ocean 2201.50 (mod) 
Flightmaster Cal 911 ST 145.036 
Seamaster Pro 2254.50 
Seamaster Pro 2262.50.00 
Speedmaster 4.5 (176.012) 
Gold Plate Ladies 5115137 Cal 625

I roast and flog my nuts. (That is I own a micro company along with my brother where we roast, value add and retail nuts.) Our motto is that we not only have the freshest nuts, but also the sweetest.

I hear you accurate...


----------



## G'ed

Interesting thread.

Seamaster Racing Chrono, "plumbing designer" for oil rigs


----------



## joeuk

omega 60s seamaster, coaxial smp and a speedy pro, my job printing and print .... mags... just joking I wish lol. Job bores me to death but pays the bills.


----------



## CCAFS_ROC

3570 = USAF Captain, Range Operations Commander at Cape Canaveral.


----------



## 425Ranger

PO XL, Cop.


----------



## pmdf

PO XL, web developer


----------



## jaytaylor

PO XL, Twotwofivefour and 60s Seamaster.

Prostitute.






Lol.......I'm an engineer, civil and planning in the transport industry.


----------



## BobmG8

Account Manager - Sales to Automotive, Packaging and Labeling Industries.


----------



## jbgood

speedy pro .. product manager and technical services manager


----------



## yande

jaytaylor said:


> PO XL, Twotwofivefour and 60s Seamaster.
> 
> Prostitute.


Male or female? 
Sorry mate, couldn't resist seeing as though you put it out there. Still :-d


----------



## JimInOz

Omega owner: Seamaster 600 (601) Geneve (601) Geneve (1012) Officer (30T2) Bumper (342) C Connie (564-1) Piepan Connie (561-1)

Wishlist: Speedie

Profession: Team Lead, Logistic Engineer, Naval Support, Defence based company.


----------



## JimInOz

yande said:


> Speedmaster 3570.50
> Speedmaster 3510.50.
> Planet Ocean 2201.50 (mod)
> Flightmaster Cal 911 ST 145.036
> Seamaster Pro 2254.50
> Seamaster Pro 2262.50.00
> Speedmaster 4.5 (176.012)
> Gold Plate Ladies 5115137 Cal 625
> 
> I roast and flog my nuts. (That is I own a micro company along with my brother where we roast, value add and retail nuts.) Our motto is that we not only have the freshest nuts, but also the sweetest.
> 
> I hear you accurate...


Hi Yande,

What brand are your nuts, the ones you grow that is?
Errr, I mean the ones you grow on the farm!

Are they available in Melbourne?

(might as well help keep you in Omegas ;-))


----------



## yande

JimInOz said:


> Hi Yande,
> 
> What brand are your nuts, the ones you grow that is?


Due to restrictions on Commercial advertisements on WUS, I'll send you a PM, though in short, I'm flat out cookin' 'em, let alone grown' 'em!! 
Thanks for your thoughtful consideration, 'tis worthy of a bag, gratis.
Thanks Jim (inoz)


----------



## T. Wong

own: Polaris, 2 midsized preBond quartz, 2 X-33s and latest quartz Bond full size
Profession: English instructor at Panasonic RandD center, Japan


----------



## PEGNC

42mm Planet Ocean. Stalking a 42mm Aqua Terra (the 2500, with the rose gold dials and markers, on the silver/white dial).

I work for a private equity fund manager.


----------



## Comrade

Omega owner: The one and only Speedmaster Pro 3570.50.
Wishlist: Omega Moonphase or JLC Master calendar.
Profession: Statistician.


----------



## Landshark99

Planet Ocean 2200.51.00
Photographer


----------



## undercoveryogi

Speedmaster Professional 3570.50
Physicist


----------



## UCrazyKid

Seamaster AT 8500 Chronometer 231.10.42.21.06.001
Strategic Business Development, Healthcare and Biotech


----------



## HHP

Mine: Constellation Chronometer 123.20.31.20.55.002, Certified Public Accountant. Picture taken with black-lipped oyster shell (Pinctada Margaritifera shell, one of my other obsessions).


Husband: Seamaster AT Chronometer 231.10.42.21.06.001, Software Engineer.


----------



## JJJimmy

Seamaster 2538.20.00 "Great White" GMT
Salesman - Building Materials


----------



## changym

Speedmaster Professional 3572.50 & Seamaster Professional 2254.50
I'm an IT Consultant


----------



## FightingIllini

Speedmaster Pro 3572.50

Forensic DNA Analyst


----------



## md11pilot

Fedex MD-11 Pilot

2009 Blue Bond Seamaster
Vintage 1952 Seamaster


----------



## accurate

When not being a troll... Computer support specialist for a non profit Adopted Seamaster pro 2220.80 is my only Omega. All I will ever be able afford on the non profit pay scale


----------



## accurate

md11pilot said:


> Fedex MD-11 Pilot
> 
> 2009 Blue Bond Seamaster
> Vintage 1952 Seamaster


I love seeing fedex dc-10s on approach where I live.. Nice to see the old birds.


----------



## hidden by leaves

accurate said:


> When not being a troll...


You might want to consider giving this stuff a rest. It is possible to protest to much...


----------



## stevenw

seamaster GMT - ophthalmic surgeon, i dont need the GMT just like it


----------



## downs523

Omega seamaster pro 2009 full size in blue

Police officer,UK


----------



## sirbaz

Omega Speedmaster Pro 3570.50
I'm an Eye Surgeon
Love being an Ophthalmologist and love wearing my speedy pro - dont wear it on operating days though


----------



## Swissz

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Orange, Air traffic controller


----------



## fatehbajwa

SMP and as my wife says, I do nothing but surf the Internet and sleep.


----------



## afridi

Untitled by navman987, on Flickr

Seamaster Professional
Speedmaster Professional
Speedmaster Automatic

Physician, Psychiatrist.


----------



## Johnny J

Nzl-32

it


----------



## Mr Rick

Electronics Quality Assurance Manager ( Retired )


----------



## Rockjock

model 2541.80 quartz Seamaster Pro
I am an Automotive Engineer.


----------



## det1114

42mm po. Im a detective


----------



## starter

42mm po. I'm a bank robber based out of Lillington, N.C. 

Ah, sh*t...


----------



## Dan R

Seamaster (300; GMT)

PO 42

retired marine biologist


----------



## markinmad

Quartz mid-size SMP and Grey co-ax AT
WebSphere admin.


----------



## horrilluberbabe

Seamaster pro black, telecoms consultant.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticBlueX3

Speedmaster Broad Arrow (321.10.44.50.01.001) - Mechanical/Design Engineer and 2nd year Industrial Design Student


----------



## arkane

Speedmaster Pro 3572.50
Planet Ocean 2209.50

I have a BS in Mechanical Engineering but work as a Nuclear Power Plant Operator.


----------



## searat

Marine scientist, Planet Ocean 2209.50 - here it is on the sea floor off the coast of Lesvos last year with my other work favourite, Seiko Darth Tuna:









Cheers, Steve


----------



## anonymousmoose

I started a new contract job today with another government agency. I was able to get a secondment from my job at the hospital. I am still permanent in the public system and I can go back to my old job if the new contract does not get renewed.

I'm working as an End User Support Coordinator overseeing I.T service-desk, desktop-support and a purchasing team. 13 staff I think (still need to meet them all). My first official role in a management position. I've acted as manager a lot in the past but always because I was filling in for someone else, so I could never really take ownership of the role. I'm very happy to get my own team.


----------



## T. Wong

I teach English parttime to the Panasonic RandD engineers in my area of Japan. I do have an elementary teaching certificate from Vancouver, Canada.
I have 2 X-33s, 2 preBond quartzes, a Polaris, and recently a quartz Bond model.


----------



## NMGE17

anonymousmoose said:


> I started a new contract job today with another government agency. I was able to get a secondment from my job at the hospital. I am still permanent in the public system and I can go back to my old job if the new contract does not get renewed.
> 
> I'm working as an End User Support Coordinator overseeing I.T service-desk, desktop-support and a purchasing team. 13 staff I think (still need to meet them all). My first official role in a management position. I've acted as manager a lot in the past but always because I was filling in for someone else, so I could never really take ownership of the role. I'm very happy to get my own team.


Congratulations on the step up AM.

Nigel


----------



## drunken monkey

arkane said:


> I have a BS in Mechanical Engineering but work as a Nuclear Power Plant Operator.


wait, so shouldn't you be wearing a Milgauss?
:-d


----------



## bsiomos

Hello Omega Fans.
Can I get any recommendations as to where I can purchase an Omega watch from a repeautable authorized dealer at the most cost effective price? I thank you in advance,
Bill


----------



## gprider

Right now I'm a college student at 59 yrs.old, getting my second degree in Mass Comunication, first one was in Graphic Design. I'm going back to being a freelance graphic designer again.


----------



## serdal23

I have an Omega Seamaster (Bond) GMT 2535.80.00. I am a Master Mariner and I work as a Captain.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## paulie485

SMP, incoming PO, and sold an X-33. Lawyer in solo private practice. Until recently owned and operated a commercial tugboat. 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## paulie485

Sorry, duplicate post


----------



## jd163

Cellular Network Design Engineer.
Planet Ocean XL.


----------



## JFLUX13

*Speedmaster Professional 3570.50*
_*Specialist Translator*_


----------



## tonycwan

Constellation 168.029 - IT Professional, now studying for LSAT...hopefully getting into law school


----------



## Nikoloz

Just one 
Speedmaster broad arrow co axial

Finance controller


----------



## B17B25guy

Regarding Omega's, over the years I have owned three Speedmaster's, and a Planet Ocean. Presently, only a 3873.50.31 'Sapphire Sandwich' Speedy.

I'm a pilot.


----------



## GordonFromCali

Own a Seamaster Ti and have a new PO 45 8500 on order (black/black, no orange)-

I manage a small software company


----------



## kuaka

semmern said:


> Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 - and I am a student pilot, only a checkride to go before I am a Commercial Pilot with Instrument and Multi Engine rating


Student pilot here as well. 861 Moonwatch and 300M GMT. Hello to all the other pilots, MX and ATC in this forum!


----------



## mikeinpa

Speedmaster professional 3570.50. I'm a fraud analyst


----------



## srajaram00

Planet Ocean: 2201.50 and an SMP Black Bond. I'm a Technical Recruiter for a Federal Contractor.


----------



## Mattjv73

Just purchased my aqua terra 2503.33.00, white dial with blue hands and markers. I'm a dentist and the clasp on the SS bracelet is perfectly flush. It doesn't catch on anything, doesn't stick out at all, is discreet in thickness, is a beautiful watch without appearing flashy to patients, etc. We need to time most of the steps in the procedures we do at 15-30 seconds, and spending 30 years turning around to eye the clock on the back counter is hard on the neck. Unfortunately, because of how close we are to our patients it is pretty common our wrist will contact or rest against the side of their face/cheek/temple. I've had other watches that have been uncomfortable to the patient because the strap or clasp was too bulky. I love my new aqua terra.


----------



## Martijnvb

Planet Ocean 2901.51.82. I'm a business student (getting my BScBA this year) and in charge of running the B2B brand of an online book publisher. We (b2b brand) offer companies the ability to print their annual reports, advertisement books, tender reports etc. and bind them like a paperback (or hardcover). We offer high quality printing, while maintaining very low prices (cheaper than comb binding). We launched the B2B brand at the end of July/start of August this year and the initial client response is promising.


----------



## Simon29

Planet Ocean 2201.50
Just graduated from med school (grad present to myself  )


----------



## Rich Golias

Seamaster 222080
Abercrombie & Fitch
(In school for IT)


----------



## NLKB

SMP Bond Blue 2220.80 - Marketing Executive with Masters Degree in Marketing.


----------



## JRoss

I especially value the Bond Seamaster Quartz for it's relatively low key ambience, plus the accuracy, quality, and utility.

I wore my sturdy old 6309 worldwide in the 80's and it is still with me; I would not hesitate to wear a Seamaster today because I know it is also up to the task.

SGM (Retired), Army


----------



## sessyargc

cal 861, cal 1861, cal 1666
Software Engineer (who has been around)


----------



## iinsic

Speedy BA, SMP GMT, & PO; Old Fart


----------



## TroyNVie

Speedmaster Professional - From the Moon to Mars. I'm an analyst at an Economic Consulting firm.


----------



## the_real_jareth

Omega Seamaster Driver, system programmer in a software company.


----------



## dazaa

Omega 1310 mariner
Omega 32k mega quartz
HAD, 1960's connie

Studying at college.


----------



## kevans23

Omega Seamaster Professional 300M Chrono and I'm a merchant mariner.


----------



## suginami

SMP 2531.80
Seiko "Sumo" SBDC001

Senior Director of Sales, retail products division, for a food manufacturer.


----------



## ARMYAV8R

Master Army Aviator currently flying UH-60 Blackhawks and former research pilot at NASA Ames Research Center. Primary watches are 1969 vintage 145.022 Speedy Pro and 1980 vintage Rolex GMT- Master.


----------



## OmegaPO

IT Consultant - 2011 PO


----------



## suraj

Student and new lawyer - No correlation to Omegas at all! Although it's a shockingly low amount of lawyers!


----------



## MiikeNUFC

I own a Planet Ocean and I'm a roadie for Country/Folk artist Steve Earle (and others) 

FYI Steve wears a TAG Heuer (Aquaracer quartz)


----------



## Tris

Bond Seamaster Pro 2531.80

Idaho Transportation Department Technician. Fancy name for fixing roadways in the summer months, and plowing them in the winter months.


----------



## Ranger276

US Army Aviation Warrant Officer - Omega Speedmaster Pro (861), X-33, or Flightmaster 911. Use GMT hands and subdials.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Planet Ocean on order

Operational Accounting/Finance supervisor in oil and gas.


----------



## Ranger276

US Army Aviation Warrant Officer - Omega Speedmaster Pro (861), X-33, or Flightmaster 911. Use GMT hands and subdials.


----------



## Olyeller68

A Speedmaster Triple Date and a Seamaster DeVille - IT Tech currently working in the healthcare field.


----------



## yande

Mozzkee2 said:


> Just doing a research here if profession is a factor in the selection of Omega brand. The Omega model/s and profession will suffice. Also for Omega collectors, which one is your "brat" model and why?


How's the reaseach going Mozzkee2? Be great to see your published results, or thesis, if that being the case..


----------



## sk0eric

University Student and I work at home depot, hahah. My only and Current omega Is a Bond Seamaster 2220.80.00


----------



## BHL

I have a Planet Ocean and am a planning engineer working in Oil & Gas industry.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

BHL said:


> I have a Planet Ocean and am a planning engineer working in Oil & Gas industry.


oil & gas crew


----------



## cptdean

3570 Speedy next week. Director, IT Operations & Security.


----------



## anonymousmoose

sk0eric said:


> University Student and I work at home depot, hahah. My only and Current omega Is a Bond Seamaster 2220.80.00


Only ;-). That's a super watch!


----------



## nuovorecord

I have a PO and a Speedy Pro; I'm a transportation planner for a government agency. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I've a 1957 Professional and I'm a mechanical engineer working in automotive.

This is a pic of my Speedmaster and its soviet counterpart:


----------



## Illiguy

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (2201.50.00) and Omega Railmaster Automatic Chronometer (2803.52.37)

Attorney


----------



## kycigar

I have a Speedmaster Pro and a Planet Ocean 2201.50. 

Profession: Air Force officer


----------



## Cdn328is

Blue SMP Quartz (sold)
Black SMP Quartz (sold)
Black/white PO XL in 3 days! (My grail, can't wait!)

Procurement, Federal Govt. And at the tender age of 24, I doubt its going to be my last "omeeega" 

Chose the PO XL so that I could take pictures of it in front of my BMW M3's steering wheel and post it in all the forums I'm registered on for heightened baller status.


----------



## Muffnbluff

I'm an Actuary, prob the only one willing to spend more than $100 on a watch.

I've got a planet ocean and a great white.


----------



## Cdn328is

Muffnbluff said:


> I'm an Actuary, prob the only one willing to spend more than $100 on a watch.
> 
> I've got a planet ocean and a great white.


I thought actuaries made a very good living?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Muffnbluff

Cdn328is said:


> I thought actuaries made a very good living?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


The actuarial profession is a very good living, but actuaries in general are very parsimonious. We even have a nickname for the ones who go around eating all the free food in the office so they don't have to pay for food ever, "Snacktuaries".

Lets just say that me driving a BMW M3 and wearing an Omega watch makes me a "crazy person who spends too much money on stuff" at work.


----------



## del996

PO 45.5 x 2

I don't work due to injuries sustained during my time in the British Army but receive a War pension so I guess I retired at 32! ;-)


----------



## everbeek

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (2201.50.00). 
Professor of Psychiatry (neuropharmacology)


----------



## Cristobal

Architect/Urban designer
Seamaster 2254.50
Speedmaster 3572.50


----------



## Cdn328is

Muffnbluff said:


> The actuarial profession is a very good living, but actuaries in general are very parsimonious. We even have a nickname for the ones who go around eating all the free food in the office so they don't have to pay for food ever, "Snacktuaries".
> 
> Lets just say that me driving a BMW M3 and wearing an Omega watch makes me a "crazy person who spends too much money on stuff" at work.


An M3 and an Omega are never a waste of money 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## corey d

Vice President of a multi hundred dollar corporation.
Planet Ocean Chronograph


----------



## tomjoad

1980's Quartz Constellation

-International Affairs Research Analyst
-Unpaid Public Policy blogger
-Owner of a 3 employee construction company
-(Hopeful) Peace Corp Volunteer
-Watch Addict


----------



## JWM69

Omega 2500D Planet Ocean XL

Co-Founder of an audio software company.


----------



## hoppes-no9

Clinical research scientist in the pharmaceutical industry

PO 45
SMP chrono


----------



## sjhc88

Process Engineer in Oil and Gas Industry

SMP 2220.80.00


----------



## mr_pedro

Risk Manager for an insurance company
Speedy Pro

Previous comments about actuaries remind me of an old actuary joke: How do you spot the difference between an introvert and an extrovert actuary? Well, when in conversation at a party, the introvert actuary will be staring at his shoes while the extrovert actuary is staring at the other's shoes.


----------



## Bearsfan

AT8500 for xmas!

Corporate Security.


----------



## lamboalex

Occupation: IT, copier and network tech. Also own my own computer repair business 

Own an Seamaster AT


----------



## Cdn328is

Well it's official, picked up the 2200.50 on Friday! Feels good to be back in the Omega Family.


----------



## localboy808

Speedmaster Pro 3570.50
Architect (CA)


----------



## Tomas

XP Orange/Orange PO 
Directv Sales and Installations.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

Public Relations Mgr. in a well-reputed company. Recently got my first omega. 45.5mm 8500.


----------



## MaestroDW

SMP, black, auto for everyday; AT quartz for dress. Orchestral and choral conductor.


----------



## Racer66

Royal Air Force


----------



## jrh1194

I am a security consultant. I currently own a 42mm Planet Ocean.


----------



## Imni

Engineering student. 

Omega Speedmaster 105.003, pre pro
Omega Speedmaster Mark III, pre pro


----------



## kcheves

Engineering Director for communciations company
Planet Ocean 42 2500D (2201.50.00)


----------



## LJUSMC

Seamaster Chronograph 2599.80 - police officer



Mozzkee2 said:


> Just doing a research here if profession is a factor in the selection of Omega brand. The Omega model/s and profession will suffice. Also for Omega collectors, which one is your "brat" model and why?


----------



## gholmes

Speedmaster Date: 3211.31.00 not paid it fully off yet, (only a few payments left) so still waiting for me in my local AD. Should have it by my birthday in April.
Senior Social Worker (Mental Health Services)

g


----------



## Patrick333

Hotelier

Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial 8500
Seamaster 300M Quarz


----------



## Britinusa

Vice President of Our Bus company.
Seamaster 300m Chrono.


----------



## explorador

Airliner.

In my job, I MUST rely on the accurateness of my watch. Also quick readability and GMT functions are very useful, as I work in zulu time, like some others here I think.
And the LUME!!! So I found this. Is also a little support to our local economy.


----------



## semi-omega

Omega Seamaster Pro 300M 2220.80.00 and I'm a QA Engineer.


----------



## Ericel

2201.50.00

In the mining business...


----------



## mrjorisa

Speedy 3570.50, Real estate investment consultant


----------



## armybuck041

2201.50 PO, Canadian Army, Captain, Engineer.


----------



## Blperks2

8500 PO and a 300m. Global sourcing manager. I am new to Omegas but loving it so far. These were my first two purchases in the last two months. Next is either a new speedy or my birthdate speedy.


----------



## Kelly's

X-33 and "Speediorite" (311.30.42.30.99.001). Dentist.


----------



## EagleRock

I'll bite...

Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00 - Linux Systems Administrator


----------



## Bench_Medic

PO 2500 Big in Orange
SMP Quartz Blue Wave
SMPc Black

Paramedic with London Ambulance Service


----------



## cdvma

Embedded systems software engineer - SMP 300m


----------



## swils8610

General Manger Automotive Dealership

Speedy Pro
Seamaster 300m Chrono
Rolex Submariner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeepingPlain

Mining Engineer -

Omega Seamaster 2221.80
Omega Seamaster 200m


----------



## Mathew J

two years later and this thread is still going...interesting to see virtually no one in sales here.

Now two years later I have hired and manage the client engineering team at the company for which I work


----------



## china

Allright, sales then. Sales and Marketing Director.


----------



## speedbird_500

Omega Speedmaster Date 375.0043
Rolex AirKing 5500
Zenith A7632 Respirator X

Air Traffic Controller and sometimes pilot.


----------



## ithehappy

Everybody is well established already. Great.
Anyway, just a student here, doing PhD in Economics 
SMP Q
SMP EB
Speedy Reduced
And my Casio Pro-Trek.


----------



## TheSmilingAssassin

POC 9300 Chrono, Papermill making Toilet Tissue


----------



## Ryanmal

Planet Ocean 42mm

I work in Food and Beverage Sales.


----------



## kentaro271

Airport Security Agent.


Omega Seamaster Professional 200M.


----------



## ksk1781

Speedy Pro---Air Traffic Controller


----------



## wpl1977

Speedy Reduced

Ceramic Manufacturing Engineer...so the PO Liquidmetal LE has my attention currently.


----------



## transistor281

(Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean) - BNSF Locomotive Engineer/Conductor/ Remote Control Locomotive Operator


----------



## SpeedyFan

1974 Speedmaster Professional "Moon Watch" passed on to me from my father.
US Army Master Sergeant -- 20 years in....so far.


----------



## yande

Update... Still floggin' my nuts.. as in Home ... as in Master Roaster, and yeah, you guessed it... Sales

Omega Geneve F300hz Chronometer 
Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Omega Speedmaster 3750.50
Omega Speedmaster Mark II Red/Orange Dial
Omega Flightmaster ST145.036 Cal 911
Omega Speedmaster Mark 4.5 (ST 176.0012)
Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50
Omega Seamaster Professional 2262.50 (now my wife's)
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2201.50 (modified)


----------



## U_A

1967 Omega Seamaster Geneve Automatic, Turler-signed.
Unemployed, as I'm only 17. =P Hoping to be a lawyer, eventually... If that turns out to be the case, hopefully more Omegas will come my way!


----------



## LHCPres

I toggle between an Omega "Bond" SMP and a Rolex Date.

--Police Officer and local appointed officeholder


----------



## Avatar

Speedmaster for daily wear. 

In-house counsel for a NY based financial institution.


----------



## ecksnor

SMP 300M Quartz 212.30.41.61.01.001 - Software Consultant


----------



## tatt169

Speedmaster Pro 3873.50.31 'Sapphire Sandwich' . Electrical Maintenance Engineer at a manufacturing plant


----------



## Aidanm

Omega Planet Ocean Liquidmetal Limited Edition

Emergency medicine physician


----------



## bobpensik

Speedmaster Professional

Risk and Insurance Analyst


----------



## Pouring

SMP Bond Quartz and vintage Seamaster deville

Accountant!


----------



## Haddock

Planet Ocean 8500 - I have my own business


----------



## alphaandomega

Associate Attorney

Speedy Pro - ref. no. 3750.50
flightmater - ref. no. 145.026


----------



## goatscapeable

Speedy Pro (gift from my father) - Pilot


----------



## TedPhatana

My current profession is in IT Contracting and my current Omega's are two Planet Oceans (2500 orange bezel and numerals and a 8500 plain black with ceramic bezel) and an Omega Deville Co-Axial Chronometer 8500(blue dial with roman numerals and a date function) and I wish I didn't have a uninhibited fluctuating taste LOL (I traded and sold two Jaegers one IWC and an Omega in the past year)


----------



## Doc J

This thread makes for a very interesting read! More variety in professions that I expected!!

Goes to show that good taste exists through all professions.


----------



## mediaokra

Speedy Pro 861 - from my late father-in-law, an Air Force Major, retired. I teach 8th grade Career and Technology.

Can't imagine a better "best" watch than the Moonwatch; although, I'd love a Deville Tonneau Jump Hour.


----------



## Vakane

PO8500 and speedy pro sandwich
Citi int investment banking.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jament

Speedy Pro 

County Treasurer


----------



## sashator

SMP 2254.50

a professional athlete


----------



## chri

This is actually a really cool thread. I'm a college professor (English) and wear a blue SMP Q.


----------



## Stew7

I am a Process Engineer and I wear either my SMP 2254 or my AT8500 everyday.


----------



## TheSmilingAssassin

sashator said:


> SMP 2254.50
> 
> a professional athlete


Olympian ?


----------



## Nordstrom

Seamaster 2254.50, Seamaster Pre-Bond 200M

Hospital Administrator


----------



## Shade00

Attorney.

Seamaster Pro 2541.80, Seamaster GMT "Great White" 2538.20, Planet Ocean 2500C 2201.50, and a Constellation quartz. Looking to add a chrono, as well as an Electric Blue or maybe 2254.50. There are so many terrific models.


----------



## suraj

Omega SMP 300M - Law student


----------



## double

Planet Ocean 2201.50 - Network Engineer


----------



## mawdsley

Yet to have mine delivered but oh well..

Web Designer
Planet Ocean 8500


----------



## Shayne438

Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 - and I am a student pilot, only a checkride to go before I am a Commercial Pilot with Instrument and Multi Engine rating ​


----------



## Peter C

Seems as expected absolutely no connection with jobs and having an Omega
As for me: watches as below, Omega boutique purchase adviser.................


----------



## BaronS

Omega speedmaster Professional - finance (advisory)


----------



## StanGetz

Seamaster 2541 - intern/bossesdowhatevertheywantmanfornomoney


----------



## Falcon15e

Two Seamasters, 2231.50 (black & titanium), blue Bond. 
Civilian Pilot
Professional Soldier


----------



## Ddc1974

I'll play...

Speedmaster broad arrow GMT
Planet Ocean 2500 orange bezel

Real state developer and Architect.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ebenke

Seamaster, blue. Architecture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## NT931

1.Seamaster Aqua Terra mid-size chronometer, grey teak lines, with 8500 movement
2. Vintage rectangular Omega from 1936 with T17 movement
... neurologist


----------



## Falcon15e

You're right. We will....


----------



## yande

This thread is my Achilles heal. I gotta unsubscribe..... 

Especially seeing as the OP hasn't visited this forum for near on 9 months, and as I stated over 12 months ago, I doubt there is any researching to be done here. Though I must say, in my day, telling the world that "I flog my nuts' for a living was fun, so hence I can understand its perpetuity.


----------



## drew83

Omega Speedmaster automatic reduced 3510.50 (2004)
Vintage gold-plated Connie 168.018 (1970) and Geneve (1968)

internist/physician since 2008


----------



## JedC

I collect vintage chronos and vintage Electronic watches
Speedmaster 145.022 ST-71
Mark II Racing
Mark III
1045 176.0016
flightmaster 911
Megaquartz 2.4 "Stardust"
Megaquartz 32 "TV case"
Electroquartz f8192
f300 Seamaster "cone"

Project Manager at a graphic design firm


----------



## ganbei

peds GI doc - PO 2201.50


----------



## Rene184

Construction Engineer- Speedmaster 3570.50, Planet Ocean 2218.50


----------



## raulfragoso

Software Engineer / Seamaster Pro Co-Axial GMT


----------



## DImGR

Unix administrator and The Relumer
Omega 2254.50


----------



## Appljaxx

SMP Quartz Blue
Planet Ocean

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## samps

I don't recall ever having responded to this thread.

P.Eng. - Civil

Was at a consulting firm for 9 years. Now work for a Metro Vancouver Municipality. Watches below.


----------



## deerworrier

Ploprof 600m
1974 speedy teledial

private contractor


----------



## faintlymacabre

Seamaster Pro 300m ceramic midsize

Software test analyst


----------



## hasauto

Owner of Garage/used car dealer

Planet ocean chrono 45.


----------



## jmcclean40

3578.51 Speedmaster Professional Snoopy Limited Edition
Vintage (circa 1947) Caliber 30T2 PC

Director of Operations - Software engineering firm


----------



## Drksaint

Real Estate Broker - SMP


----------



## pullupj8

Management Consultant

Omegas: PO 2500, Speedy Date


----------



## Jonnyt

SMP 300m - Caddie master / mechanic on a golf course


----------



## benlee

Entrepreneur. Self employed. 

Omega Planet Ocean Skyfall


----------



## busmatt

I am a bus driver,
1965 Seamaster, 1973 Geneve, 1965 Geneve, 1973 Dynamic tv dial, 1973 f300 Geneve,
One worn everyday, some people notice.


----------



## Eclipse0001

Federal IT Program Analyst
Omega Seamaster (2531.80.00)


----------



## jwilloughby46

Sales manager at my family business. SMP 2220.80.00


----------



## akshaydashrath

Android Consultant: Omega SMP ceramic


----------



## EveNaive

Optometrist/sales executive
Omega railmaster xxl
Planet ocean 8500 xl orange 
Planet ocean 8500 xl titanium


----------



## speedbird_500

Air traffic controller

Seamaster GMT 2534.50 black


----------



## tinmanuk

Omega SMP ceramic - Dad


----------



## Bradu2010

Speedmaster 3510.50

Undergrad Accounting student


----------



## smartbot

Speedmaster 9300

Software Engineer


----------



## dnslater

Planet Ocean 2500 - Architect


----------



## anothernewphone

Seamaster Professional 300M
Planet Ocean XL

Retail Sales


----------



## jls8382

Retail Management
PO9300


----------



## kevmorby

Hi, speedmaster reduced. Ultrasonic Testing Engineer.


----------



## Outkast

Speedmaster - Moonwatch
Seamaster Aqua Terra 8500 - 23113422102002

Information Technology Sales Account Manager


----------



## audz95

Omega SMPc...professional ass wiper


----------



## jamesfonda

Aqua Terra 8500

Business analyst & project manager


----------



## JJJAAAMMM

Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 - Broadcast Animator/Graphics System Developer


----------



## Dan R

SMP 300m black and PO 2500
marine fisheries biologist (retired)


----------



## Thom4711

SMPc, PO 2500d and vintage Geneve- Data Management Consultant


----------



## registerednurde

De Ville Hour Vision - Orbis

Critical Care Registered Nurse


----------



## groobiker

8500 Aqua Terra in Blue

Physician


----------



## Jimithesaint

SMPc in black and older SMP in blue!! Am a fast catamaran skipper working on offshore windfarms


----------



## VIEVILLE

seamaster-planetocean + ceramic bezel 

head gardener


----------



## Fire99

Planet Ocean 45.5 mm, 2200.50-2500D- Fire Fighter


----------



## sarir97

SMP300M black Bond wave dial
105.012-65 Speedmaster Professional
Dynamic Automatic 

Cardiologist


----------



## Pro Diver

College professor and SMP-C in black.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

grey and black lines by thianwong1, on Flickr

English instructor in Japan...


----------



## BSeverino80

Civil Engineer - OMEGA Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch" (3570.50)


----------



## apocalypto

Seamaster Professional 300M

IT Systems Engineer


----------



## Camguy

I'm a cameraman,

View attachment 970524


And this is what I'm wearing in the above photo,

View attachment 970516


----------



## reflection

Omega PO 2201.50 2500d
Monday - Friday : IT Product Manager
weekend : photographer


----------



## Appljaxx

Jimithesaint said:


> SMPc in black and older SMP in blue!! Am a fast catamaran skipper working on offshore windfarms


So you are saying you are an actual seamaster? Nice!


----------



## dsn112

PO 2500c, 42mm 2201.50

Annuity Wholesaler


----------



## HaleL

High school student ;-)
Omega SMP 2254


----------



## kamonjj

PO 42mm - orange 
TI smp- electric blue

I was active duty navy for 8.5 years. Recently made the transition to student.


----------



## ILOVETIME

Mechanical engineer

3570 Speedmaster
2054 Seamaster


----------



## davehb2001

Speedy Reduced (sold)
1969 Speedy Pro (sold)
Saving for a new one. 
Citizen Ecozilla
Citizen Orca

Investigator, Crime Scene Tech


----------



## dash8311

Speedmaster Professional 3570.50

Pilot

View attachment 1010216


----------



## misterxknee

Speedmaster Pro 3573.50 (Sapphire Sandwich)
Investment Banker


----------



## OhMeeGah

Seamaster PO 2500
Auditor


----------



## turb0wned

PO 8500 US Air Force

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspd204

POC orange. Police Sergeant.


----------



## arrenegado

Planet Ocean 45.5mm 8500, Civil Proteccion Comander.

Regards from Portugal


----------



## epezikpajoow

2200.50, 2264.50, 2254.50 and 2234.50

Communications & PR

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper1969

SMP 300m 

Firearms Trainer, Motion Capture Actor, Writer, & Deputy Sheriff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtxtom

Speedy Pro
Technician for BMW/MINI


----------



## Vlciudoli

Defensive tactics instructor for a major law enforcement agency, owner of a specialist security consultancy, drinker of fine wines and the occasional Guinness ......


----------



## Jimmy_B

Tag Carrera Chronograph
Skyfall Planet Ocean
White Dial Planet Ocean

IT Manager


----------



## chickenxnuggets

Omega SMP
Sergeant US Army


----------



## Greggy_D

Speedmaster Professional 3570.50

Vice President / Engineering


----------



## Crow

PO2500 et Speed 3750

Electronic Technician Petty Officer.


----------



## iainwith2is

Manufacturing Engineer with PO and Speedy.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damoore

PO 8500.
Banker.


----------



## Ryan T.

Planet Ocean
Speedmaster Date

IT Project Manager


----------



## cpsomas

Currently a 2254.50 and am a credit analyst in the auto industry.


----------



## burnsbrightest

Speedy Pro 3750.50, restaurant manager.


----------



## Kanga

Innovations manager, creating meat products and meat processing equipment. 

SMP


----------



## dominiksi

Seamaster 2064.50, Sheriff's Deputy.


----------



## davidrrg

Vintage Seamaster 166.037SP - Industrial Engineering student


----------



## Anatoly

Seamaster Pro Chrono - Controls Engineer


----------



## Regulateur

I am an engineer, now working in logistics. I have a Speedmaster date and a SMPc


----------



## abehr

Electric Blue SMP 
Speedy Pro 

Navy enlisted.


----------



## Pedro43

Speedmaster Professional
Speedmaster co-axial 9300
Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph
Seamaster Aqua Terra 8500


Director - Change Consultancy company.


----------



## 8point166

Geologist for major independent Oil & Gas Company


----------



## HaleL

8point166 said:


> Geologist for major independent Oil & Gas Company


That's what my chemistry teacher was!


----------



## Ranger Rick

Seamaster Planet Ocean 8500 - 42mm - with orange numbers

TV Commercial Producer - I decided my first true watch would be an Omega after producing a commercial for Omega last year featuring golfer Davis Love and the Aqua Terra Captain's Watch for the Ryder Cup. Considered the AT watch but fell in love with the PO as soon as I tried it on.


----------



## martindesu

Omega Speedmaster Professional 3572.50

Research Scientist


----------



## mew88

Omega Geneve ST366.0832
Omega Speedmaster Pro 3570.50.00 
Omega Seamaster Pro Planet Ocean 2200.51.00 

Undergraduate student


----------



## lovecraft22

Omega speedmaster 3573.50
Wyler PW186
Some others...

Aerodynamicist


----------



## Onleeuno

Speedy, store owner


----------



## privateday7

Speedmaster Pro 3570.50
Speedmaster Pro Moonphase 3576.50
Speedmaster Pro Moon to Mars
Flightmaster 910 & 911
Some others

Management Consultant


----------



## RobFMJ

Seamaster Pro 2220.80

Field/project engineer for offshore structure installation


----------



## starspangled

Omega Seamaster 300M Chronometer

sea freight company owner


----------



## callum.donez

seamaster 300 2531.80.00
IT manager


----------



## joesym001

Omega SMP 2264

Art director/graphic designer


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER

Civil Servant (desk jockey)

PO2500


----------



## jelliottz

1970's f300 Chronometer 198.0045. Traded an $80 Seiko 5 to get it.

I'm a Sales Executive with a rental car company.


----------



## ry335

Seamaster PO 232.30.46.21.01.003: Electronics Engineer


----------



## Omega Ronin

2200.50 - Business manager BPO


----------



## VIGGY

Omega SMP 300m

A little bit of this, and a little bit of that. ;-)


----------



## faded9

Aqua Terra 2504.50
SMP 2254.50

Physician


----------



## BOND007




----------



## eholster

Speedmaster Pro 3573.50








Chocolate Maker


----------



## HaleL

eholster said:


> Speedmaster Pro 3573.50
> View attachment 1055364
> 
> 
> Chocolate Maker


Yum!


----------



## Sub4

Speedmaster Professional (circa 2005), School Teacher


----------



## Prankster

AT 8500 - Sales Engineer


----------



## clintfca

Seamaster 300 M Chronometer. Hoping to add a 8500 PO or 9300 POC soon.

Manufacturing Consultant


----------



## deskdiver

Bond SMP
Speedy Pro

IT Functional Analyst


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## strifey

Omega SMP 2221.80.

Computer Engineer ;-).


----------



## Figgy1R22R

Speedy Pro

Infantry Officer


----------



## animusolus

Speedy Reduced - attorney (civil defense litigation)


----------



## bprice01

X-33. Fighter Pilot. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bmickdewey

SMPc

Technology Manager


----------



## google

Omega Planet Ocean

National Accounts Sales


----------



## SubSeaWolfe

PO 232.30.46.21.01.001-Offshore Diver/Supervisor


----------



## RWSouthern

Vintage 1950's Seamaster Automatic.


Manager in Furniture Sales


----------



## KLawPDX

Seamaster PO 8500 45mm
Bond Seamaster 300M Co-Axial 

*Corporate in-house attorney


----------



## Alain Lee

Planet Ocean 8500 42mm

-Architect-


----------



## RAM75

Speedmaster 3750.50
Vintage '68 Seamaster Calendar 

--Journalist--


----------



## Cl1731

Speedy Pro, Sub ND, Sea Dweller 4000, Sea Master Bond= Police Detective


----------



## hbryant130

Omega X-33 (Second Gen)

military and airline pilot


----------



## RLROCK

Speedmaster Date and Aqua Terra Chronometer

College professor and consultant


----------



## RLROCK

eholster said:


> Speedmaster Pro 3573.50
> View attachment 1055364
> 
> 
> Chocolate Maker


Nice touch with the tube amp in the background. May I ask what amp that is?


----------



## Arcticboy

Speedmaster Professional

-Audio engineer-
As of June 2013: -watchmaker-


----------



## cmkworm

PO 2500-Police Officer.


----------



## votoms

Speedmaster 3570
BMW Sales and Leasing Consultant


----------



## prestige88

Speedmaster Professional 3570.50

Optometrist 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eholster

RLROCK said:


> Nice touch with the tube amp in the background. May I ask what amp that is?


Thanks! It is a Jolida 302B. Very pleasant 50 watt tube amp. I have had it a few years and very happy with it. I recently moved to running an older Squeezbox media player (as I have a wealth of FLAC files) and a out board DAC. A lot of fun...


----------



## Haddock

Is that you Harry?



Cl1731 said:


> Speedy Pro, Sub ND, Sea Dweller 4000, Sea Master Bond= Police Detective


----------



## PKC

Vintage Deville
Vintage Constellation
Bond SMP
PO 2500D
PO 8500

International Tax guy.


----------



## lsettle

Speedmaster Professional 3570.50

Canadian Navy (Weapons Engineering Technician )


----------



## johnr41a

Speedmaster Professional 3570.50
Planet Ocean 2209.50

Director of R&D


----------



## FinalCut747

Seamaster Professional 2531.80

Community College Student Worker

(I refill printers and push in chairs)


----------



## HaroldJPixelfoot

Omega Seamaster 2541.80

Web design & development


----------



## shnjb

Professional napper


----------



## dubsfan

2201.50, 2254.50, 2234.50

sales and partnerships at a really big social network.


----------



## billr

SMPc
Director of Icing Application Quality Control at Cinnabon


----------



## joeh4384

SMP C - IT Administrator


----------



## Theognosis

Real Estate Broker
Part-time Secret Agent

PO 8500 42mm 
AT 8500 39mm


----------



## B3owulf

Army Officer
Seamaster Pro


----------



## osorio

SMP Black - Enterprise Architect


----------



## BC214

SMP 2254.50 Off duty, working inside, and while in class (law school). 
Breitling Superocean on patrol. 

Municipal Police Officer


----------



## arcticreaver

Administrator and buyer for golf distribution company.

Speedmaster 125 when visiting customer and venders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## P1B1

Planet Ocean 8500 in the office.
G-Shock in the field.

Civil engineer.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Private security consultant. Former cop. Former corrections/prison officer. Submariner saw most on-duty time, followed by the original SMP and the POXL


----------



## Hoang928

Real Estate agent wearing Smp 2220.80 and Speedmaster Pro 321


----------



## smkraft

Supply Chain analyst wearing a PO 45.5 (blue) - on wrist except when exercising


----------



## Jdchin82

Restaurateur
PO 8500 42mm
Speedy 9300


----------



## MJM

Military vet. Government slave. Beer budget and champagne taste. Live an adventurous life and like nice things regardless of what my w-2 says. 

Planet Ocean 8500


----------



## clydefrog

Student

1906 cushion 
1935 fixed lugs 26.5SOB
1940's Cosmic
1952 Seamaster auto
1960 Seamaster auto
1962 Seamaster 30
1967 Seamaster cosmic auto
1969 Connie
1969 Dynamic 
1972 Connie
1975 Speedmaster mark 4.5
1980 Seamaster
2001 Seamaster pro Bond

I feel like I might've missed one...


----------



## chili555

Seamaster 2220.80
Retired. Formerly corporate executive.


----------



## tefal

28 year old Marketing guy for a machine tool company

Seamaster Deville
SMP300 Chrono
Ploprof
Planet Ocean LM

Also have a Submariner and a Milgauss along with other random purchases


----------



## Dokbrick

24 years old. Just graduated college.

Omega Seamaster Ceramic. 

I currently work in a retail hardware store, while I look for some real work. Best watch in the building


----------



## Grover38

X-33
Flight Test Engineer


----------



## GrumpyAeroGuy

PLANET OCEAN 600 M OMEGA CO-AXIAL CHRONOGRAPH 45.5 MM (Orange Bezel)

Aerospace Engineer (R&D)


----------



## Infectious

Planet Ocean 8500 42mm with Orange Numerals on rubber strap currently. 

Anesthesia Resident


----------



## hullio

Good 'ol Speedy Pro.

Student/researcher


----------



## shnjb

Constellation vintage c from 70-80s.

Student/self employed.


----------



## THS

1970 Speedy Pro, Marine Chronometer

M.D.


----------



## kauaijim

Clinical psychologist.


----------



## pihcho

Wow what an interesting thread! 3570 Speedy Pro here. I'm a Construction Manager turned Architect. Low discretionary income, high love of design and horology


----------



## bradj

Speedmaster Professional 3573.50
Time Computer 1 - Yellow Gold

Data Center/Mission Critical Electrical Equipment Sales


----------



## yessir69

AT Skyfall, trial lawyer.


----------



## philly fresh

45.5 Planet Ocean
Business owner/ custom Ornamental Wrought Iron


----------



## Strepper

PLANET OCEAN 600 M OMEGA CO-AXIAL 45.5 MM 232.30.46.21.01.003

300 M Chrono Diver 2225.80.00

Clinical Microbiologist


----------



## The Red Goat

Run my family owned Wireless phone store and side cellular repair business.
Desk dive with a ploprof and great barrier reef.


----------



## sun_devil

Planet Ocean 8500 45.5 mm (232.30.46.21.01.001)

Analyst (financial services firm)


----------



## zombaid

2002 SMP. Didn't buy anything for a long time to save up and buy it when I was a sophomore in high school. Now I'm an electrical/controls engineer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushed Steel

No PO Chrono - Mythbuster yet? 

PO 2500 - Small business owner


----------



## peetee

Deville Coaxial Chrono
SMP Chrono
Double Eagle Constellation Chrono
Planet Ocean Chrono
Speedmaster Schumacher Chrono
Seamaster Racing (Regatta Timer) Chrono

I'm a Human Resource Manager


----------



## jegga

Omega Seamaster Professional - 212.30.41.20.01.005

Network Engineer


----------



## hpowders

Independently solvent. A lot of time have I to wind my watches. See signature below.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Speedmaster 3592.50 
Restaurant manager, 38.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

Speedy Pro (3570.50)

Small business owner


----------



## DanielW

Seamaster 2254.50 as a data analist for a port operator.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## tsimtcu8

PO 2500d - business consultant








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angun

Seamaster planet ocean 8500 -- banker


----------



## Betterthere

Seamasters - Computer Science retired


----------



## nicked

3570.50
Air Traffic Controller


----------



## ChronoMonster

During grad school I sported a Seiko Orange Monster. Now..

Omega SMP Bond Quartz 2541.80
Analyst, working on medication research.


----------



## pgibbons

SMP 2850.50.01
Law enforcement


----------



## spidaman

AT 8500 Skyfall Blue
Infectious Disease Consultant


----------



## SleepOm

Speedy Reduced.
Professional Cat Herder.


----------



## Infectious

SleepOm said:


> Speedy Reduced.
> Professional Cat Herder.


I've heard that is a tough job.


----------



## shnjb

ChronoMonster said:


> During grad school I sported a Seiko Orange Monster. Now..
> 
> Omega SMP Bond Quartz 2541.80
> Analyst, working on medication research.


Analyst eh?
Where at?


----------



## BarracksSi

Mine is, I suppose, a hand-me-down from my dad. 17-jewel no-date 550 cal from 1968.

My job? Musician. 

What, you think I can afford a new one?


----------



## registerednurde

Replied back in February. Recently got promoted and a new watch to go with it.

Skyfall 600M, Asst. Nurse Manager ICU.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lt. Dan

Speedmaster Professional 3592.50
Electrical Substation Control Technologist

Don't worry, no one else knows what the hell that is either.


----------



## SleepOm

Infectious said:


> I've heard that is a tough job.


I manage engineers, scientists and salesmen ... people who are tough to organize ...


----------



## Sleepycat3

Chemical engineer and Engineering manager (two for the price of one!)

Speedy 3752.50 and Aqua Terra >15000 Gauss


----------



## rfortson

Engineer at the Johnson Space Center - Speedy Pro (I also have a coaxial Deville GMT, a vintage Seamaster bumper, and a Pie Pan Constellation, but the Speedy Pro is my main watch)


----------



## moonwatchman

Speedmaster Moonwatch 44.25mm 
9300 Caliber:

Derivatives Trader for a global financial institution

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapma1

See Signature. 

Senior Systems Engineer/Advanced Development Engineer/Software Developer with Kodak alaris - Event Imaging Solutions. Yes, I wear a few hats.


----------



## osrever

Planet Ocean 42 8500
Journalist 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatium

Web Designer/Developer

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Blue Dial 8500


----------



## OH Redhawk

Sorry about digging up this old thread but I just saw it and was curious about the results. Did you ever come up with any theories regarding watch/profession?

Me: 3570.50, Quality Engineer


----------



## anaplian

Occupation: Software Architect
Omega: Speedmaster Pro 3570.50 - bought a couple of days ago to celebrate a new job. Yay!

My other main watch is a Nomos Orion.


----------



## Curio

Speedy Pro 3570.50
Chemical Engineer


----------



## 850csi

SMP 2220.80
Attorney


----------



## Baric

Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph, Ref. 232.30.46.51.01.002
Seamaster Pro Chronograph, Ref. 2599.50
Seamaster Pro 200, Midsize (quartz)

Software Engineer


----------



## T. Wong

Moon version 1992, 2 X-33s, Bond Seamaster quartz, 4 prebond 200m quartz, 2 Polaris quartz: English instructor


----------



## weirdestwizard

3570.50 and recently aquired a blue SMPc 

Helicopter Pilot


----------



## MyMachV

1 Bond SMP300 Quartz. Consultant.


----------



## JJH

Speedmaster Pro "Chocolate Sandwich"
Data Analyst


----------



## neal.jy

DeVille Hour Vision Annual Calendar

Internal Consultant / Business Manager


----------



## DDHLeigh

3573.50

Extended health care claims adjudicator


----------



## Jmouse007

I recently purchased a Seamaster Professional SMPc ceramic bezel, 2500D movement in "Bond Blue" 212.30.41.20.03.001

Professor of Biblical, Theological and Pastoral Studies on the graduate and undergraduate level.


----------



## Jayce

Speedy Pro 3750.50.

Software Engineer.


----------



## BarracksSi

JJH said:


> Speedmaster Pro "Chocolate Sandwich"
> Data Analyst


"Chocolate Sandwich" -- maybe call it a Moon Pie?


----------



## noelhanssens

3570.50 Speedmaster Moonwatch.

Manager for Information and Data Systems


----------



## zlocko2002

3570.50 Moon
Helicopter pilot

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchvaultnyc

The problem with this survey is that it does not collect from a truly random sample. It will skew heavily towards forum users who like surveys


----------



## Jraul7

Planet Ocean 2500

Public Accountant


----------



## BrandonP

Cognitive scientist.

SMPc in black. 

Convenience sampling is OK as long as you acknowledge it as a limitation of your research design.


----------



## Omega410

SeaMaster Professional, Security Engineer


----------



## anatomydoctor

3716.50 Speedmaster

anatomy professor at a medical school


----------



## omegaSMP300

anatomydoctor said:


> 3716.50 Speedmaster
> 
> anatomy professor at a medical school


See Signature and Senior Analyst.


----------



## Lee71

IT Manager

Omega Seamaster 300m Automatic Ref 2250.50
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 8500 Ref 232.32


----------



## Trojanhov

Clinical Pharmacist

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 8500 Opaline


----------



## usfpaul82

Data Scientist.


----------



## rugbymatt

'71 Speedmaster
Planet Ocean XL 2500C
Aqua Terra 42.2 2500B
Railmaster XXL

Elevator Constructor. NYC. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PunkJr

Deville Hour Vision

I sell tractors and combines to farmers


----------



## Kevin6589

PunkJr said:


> Deville Hour Vision
> 
> I sell tractors and combines to farmers


Reviving the thread! Love it!

26 years old

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch with the Hesalite Crystal.

I'm a Video Producer for a news website in Hong Kong.


----------



## Lucky Shot

PO 8500 (w/ orange numerals) - Graphic Designer


----------



## jhericurls

Speedmaster professional moonwatch
Planet Ocean XL 2500

Graphic designer


----------



## RedHerringHack

I am 50 yo.

PO XL 8500 Orange on steel and black on ZULU. Love them.
Bond SMP on NATO. Semi retired.

You could say I am a super senior counter terror white hat programmer/analyst/architect for the DOE.
In other words I protect your power grid from evil doers, natural disasters, and massive stupidity by
writing clever code mostly in C# .Net. 30 years at it. Auburn Grad, EE.

I own 56 watches total, 3 omegas.


----------



## freshprincechiro

Omega Speedmaster Professional (Mitsukoshi modification)

30 y/o 

a foot doctor / chiropractor


----------



## took

I work in Law Enforcement

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonBravesFan

Client Relationship Management financial services in Boston. 
39 yrs old 
45.5 PO 8500


----------



## johnj

Seamaster aquaterra, blue dial (only when wearing a suit).

British secret agent.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Smp & AT age 42 Partner in a Finacial Technologies Services firm NYC area


----------



## speedmaster2915

I'm an exotic dancer.


----------



## pronstar

Director at a large ad agency. 

PO XL 8500
Seamaster 50th Anniversary GMT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNP1979

Speedmaster Mark II Co-Axial
Lawyer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise

Speedmaster 3594.50
Seamaster 2531.80

IT Specialist


----------



## scjones88

26 years old. Corporate Development - strategy, real estate, M&A

Current Omegas (I love vintage Omegas):

1969 Speedmaster 145.022-69 ST 
1963 Seamaster 30


----------



## MattyMac

speedmaster2915 said:


> I'm an exotic dancer.


I too was an Exotic Dancer, now retired. (great 401k) ...Stage Name was "Blue Diamond":-d


----------



## Archronosx

24 years old and a Computer Test Engineer.

6 months into owning a Speedmaster 3572 and still loving it.

: )


----------



## duncanrc

I purchased a Titanium Seamaster for my 38th birthday from Costco for 3k. I sell frozen food door to door and is about 5 days of profits..
Ive had it serviced every 5 years and had the strap rebuilt since I almost never take it off in 18 years


----------



## dj-76

Railmaster... Electrican


----------



## JLittle

Mozzkee2 said:


> Just doing a research here if profession is a factor in the selection of Omega brand. The Omega model/s and profession will suffice. Also for Omega collectors, which one is your "brat" model and why?


In my job, I spend a lot of time in electronics shops, so I like having a watch that can smack down 15K Gauss like it's nothing


----------



## NYCJW

PO LMLE - "Problem Solver"


----------



## anonymousmoose

NYCJW said:


> PO LMLE - "Problem Solver"


More like - "Problem eliminator"


----------



## anonymousmoose

Work in ICT, as a supervisor for a team in healthcare. Currently supporting the states covid response units and key health officials.


----------



## msig81

Age 39 years. Watch is previous-gen SMPc blue dial. Work is hospice/palliative doctor. Want to add a hesalite speedy someday as a grail.


----------



## Maddog1970

PO45, SMP, Speedy and Speedy Dark Side.......25yrs as a Risk Manager for a bank.....33yrs in the financial industry, in North America and UK


----------



## semmern

35, pilot (though just laid off due to the bug - will get my job back once the world is somewhat closer to normal again, I hope sooner rather than later!)

Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster Electric Blue, Pie Pan Connie.

Pic from the office:


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm (unfortunately) 57. Career wise, and this won't be a surprise to any of the regulars. I'm a secondary school (high school) science (Physics) teacher.
Love the job.  Can't believe I get paid to do a job I adore.
Just as well that I do, these watches don't come cheap....


----------



## farmerboy

Planet Ocean 8500, 45.5, black on an Isofrane strap, farmer


----------



## NMGE17

I am 56 very soon and nearly 30 years an architect (mainly residential developments, but a sprinkling of all sorts of buildings including a one-off house for an actor who was in Band of Brothers). Another job that if you don’t love it you would struggle to keep doing and after today I could happily try something else.

Nigel


----------



## Cod Holliday

Omega SMP
Bricklayer in the day, Pipe layer at night.


----------



## chili555

Retired. Seamaster Pro; Speedmaster Date...so far.


----------



## projekt-h

Quality Engineer.

Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## roseskunk

Speedy Pro, PO, and a vintage Geneve. Professor.


----------



## cheu_f50

Speedy Pro & Speedy FOIS.
Occupation: international man of mystery


----------



## Shatterstate

Seamaster Chronograph 176.005. Research Scientist


----------



## Garcia242

Speedmaster 9300 (Steel Side of the Moon)
Planet Ocean 8800 39.9

Process Technician at a Chemical Plant.


----------



## Daveycrocket

Watch: Have had many Omegas, but my current buy-back is a black SMPc. 

Occupation: Public Health Stuff, Scientific Director


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver

Retired college professor-Seamaster Professional and Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## dchapma1

SMP 300 Ceramic (2018), Speedmaster Pro Moon (2000) Technical Manager / Design Engineer

And I just added an Aqua Terra 15000 gauss, the original one with black face and yellow trim.


----------



## rfc16

SMP 2254 and Speedy 3570.50
Attorney


----------



## SMP300M

Did OP ever report the result of his research?


----------



## ahonobaka

PO 39.5mm
Software Engineering


----------



## Turpinr

SMP owner-Retired early xmas 2019 from my position of CNC setter/operator


----------

